# Inspector won't climb the ladder.



## chris kennedy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a remodel going in an eight exam room office. The scope of work is to replace existing 2×4 layins in the exam rooms and add X-ray room and dark room. I got the rough on the new walls for dark room and X-ray room a while back. Called for final and had one ceiling tile open between the new fixtures and the j-boxes above the switch with ladders and flash lights ready. Inspector tells me I need to open the whole ceiling and call for a rough. Says he won't climb the 8' step ladder to look. (9' ceilings) So I get a hardy laugh out of that and the guy just stares at me then gives me the ole "I've been doing this for 40 years blah, blah, blah..."

A few of you here know me, this ain't my first rodeo. Now I have to make two more trips to a small job for a rough and a final.

So the question here is how many of you inspectors refuse to climb a ladder?

Thanks for reading, have a great weekend.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We climb ladders here.  I was actually on one inspection where the person put in all the ceiling tiles.  We told them to pull out certain ones and every one along the perimeter only.  Came back about an hour later.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

It is in my job discription under minimum physical qualifications. As long as the ladder is rated for the weight I don't think he could refuse but then again you are in Dade County with its own little code world


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We climb ladders. Step, extention, etc... For insurance reasons only we do not climb home made ladders.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> For insurance reasons only we do not climb home made ladders.


I wouldn't either. I carry only high quality tools and equipment that are kept in good repair.


----------



## JBI (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We had an underwriter, Seldon Pinero, that had to be 80+ at the time. I saw the bottom half of someone below the ceiling on a small convenience store remodel. 9' ceilings, 8' ladder, one tile left out near the work. The guy on the ladder starts coming down and darned if it wasn't Seldon. He didn't stop woking until a car accident left him unable to continue.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Chris, was the ceiling grid existing?

I can't imagine an inspector refusing to climb a ladder to inspect a ceiling grid and troffer lights.

Chris


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Chris,

MtLogCabin said;

"As long as the ladder is rated for the weight"

The inspector said; "I've been doing this for 40 years"; maybe that was the problem.   :lol:

Next time he comes; provide a bathroom scale to see if the ladder meets his particular requirements.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



> _"I've been doing this for forty years................"_


Then I say it is time to retire.

Real inspectors climb ladders.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> Chris, was the ceiling grid existing?


Yes sir, just out with the old and in with the new. New fixtures installed as per NEC 410.36(B), FBC 803.9.1.1 and ASTM C-636.2.7.2. Wiring method as per NEC 517.13 and supported as per NEC 300.11. As I stated before, this is SOP for me for this type of inspection. What do you say to a guy like this???



> I can't imagine an inspector refusing to climb a ladder to inspect a ceiling grid and troffer lights.


There is a first time for everything. This time it is costing the owner of our company dollars, wasted dollars. :cry:


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Give the Code Official a call. I would.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We climb ladders...I'm actuallty thrilled when the contractor has the common sense to have it there without being asked.

Maybe a call to his supervisor?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Maybe a call to his supervisor?


Thats not how I operate. Meeting with him again Monday, let you know how it goes.

I know that all you fine folks go out of your way to accommodate contractors and owners. I see now my OP was a rant, again, thanks for reading and responding.

Have a great weekend people, get ready to attack it again with great vigor come Monday!


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

I know one city inspector that will not walk in the mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

To all inspectors young and old: Put on your big girl panties and cowboy-up! It just ticks me off when I have inspectors doing inspections at -20 below and some... will not climb a ladder pre placed for his / her convinence equipped with flash lights.... What a crock of .... Perhaps an attitude adjustment for that inspector or department is needed??? We are supposed to be public srevants. I take that literal. Go the extra mile every day. Owner, developer, contractor,... It does not matter!

End of rant.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

I heartly agree with JPranch, Uncle Bob, and the others who climb ladders.  I'd have called the BO with a complaint.  And I would suggest that someone who has been doing it for 40 years retire!!!

I worked with an inspector in SW Washington that was in his mid 70's.... who still climbed ladders and would even drop into a crawl space if needed to do the inspection, even though his knees hurt.  He was always willing to do what it takes to do the job.  And I never heard him complain! (Thanks Gene!)

Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Chris, Print out this thread and show it to the B.O. as a last, last, resort. This is a national board and may give him / her pause for thought?


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We do an above-ceiling inspection before tile is dropped to avoid the scenario you describe.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> We do an above-ceiling inspection before tile is dropped to avoid the scenario you describe.


This part of the building was existing, and I should mention that the structural inspector did have the GC open a couple tiles in this area to look at the existing fire walls. This inspector did climb the ladder to have a look.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

"Thats not how I operate. Meeting with him again Monday, let you know how it goes."

This isn't your typical "I don't have to do that anywhere else" kind of phone call.......I am the CBO, and I get plenty of those, but this is way beyond that, I would WANT to know if I had a sissy inspector out there that wouldn't climb a pre-placed ladder.

It's part of the job, read any inspector job desriptions...........:roll:


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> I am the CBO, and I get plenty of those, but this is way beyond that, I would WANT to know if I had a sissy inspector out there that wouldn't climb a pre-placed ladder. It's part of the job, read any inspector job desriptions...........:roll:


First time I met this gentleman. If he wants to be "the man" for the day, well I'll give him that. Things are slow and if he needs to roll this over for something to do on Monday, well I'll give him that also. I have an outstanding reputation in my area and an excellent rapport with every inspector I have worked with. I have the pleasure of working in an area where the inspectors are of a single discipline and for the most part very knowledgeable. I full expect that given time for more interaction we can develop mutual respect.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Well I have been in construction 44 years both as a contractor and 24 as an inspector. Ladders that are placed properly not a problem. The days of climbing the studs from floor to floor are gone.

As far as 40 years and you should retire I beg to differ. Now I don't do cell towers any more! Any of you? :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Good luck with the meeting on Monday. I hope your good will results in a long lasting professional relationship. Let us know how it pans out.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We usually have the opposite problem where there is no ladder when we need it. I needed one on Friday and there was not one on site. I asked the G.C. if he had one and he did not. I told him that I could not pass the final until I looked in the attic and so he went and got one from down the street in the construction trailer. Guess what...No insulation at all in the attic anywhere. No wonder there was no ladder.

I will climb ladders up to a point but I am not comfortable on a 40 footer. My boss knew this when he hired me and so far it has never been an issue. I have balance issues that give me fits and make me dizzy on a ladder but I am OK in a bucket. Go figure. I know that climbing a ladder is important for our jobs and I will climb most with no problems. Not climbing an eight footer is ridiculous.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

I actually had a contractor pull the ladders from the jobsite and left before I got there because I already failed him and he knew I was coming back after he was finished.

Little did he realize I would bring my own ladder to get up on the roof and fail him again.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Take your digital camera up, take some shots of what the expector wants to see, and show them to him.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Welcome 480 Sparky.  Your input into electrical posts is appreciated.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Daddo-o, I know what you mean. I did a ceiling close-in inspection last month. 40' sissors lift and 30K sf. ft. later ... Very happy I was not running the lift! Extention ladders? Much beyond 20' I get a little shakey. I guess my age is catching-up with me. Step ladders are no problem. Yet!   :lol:


----------



## jim baird (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Once I refused to, on a house that was all locked up, but left with a ladder going to a second story window, nobody around, ladder was iffy enough.

I left a note saying job not accessible.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

You know, it just could be an insurance thing and out of the CBO control...the phone call will tell you.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Chris,

I once saw a blue healer go up an extension ladder lay down in the roof valley, then come down the ladder head first and go get the roofers keys out of the trucks ignition. I go up ladders if a dog can! :lol:


----------



## Fortner (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

There are very few days in a year, when I don't climb a ladder.


----------



## FredK (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Well I'm with Daddy-O about balance. Most small ladders are ok the taller ones I will not climb up.  Once the balance thing comes it's not time to retire it's more of being careful about your health.

When they were doing a 40 ft masonry wall I refused to climb the 24 ft ladder when I saw the skinney kid go up it and it bent about 2 ft out of plane.  Talked to the contractor about it and he said it should be replaced :roll: but money was the object.  :roll:  Sent the special inspector up instead.  When the engineer came out and started up the ladder I laughed when he wanted it replaced before he'd approve the work.  Next time a brand new ladder was available.

We do an above ceiling inspection here and I would have had them pull more panels to see if that's the case.


----------



## beach (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

If it was an existing grid, with existing tiles that some were removed to do the work .....I wouldn't have a problem and I would climb a ladder for the inspection. BUT, I've also arrived for an inspection and all the ceiling tiles were installed,  I asked the contractor how I was supposed to inspect above the grid.....he stated he would open any place I needed to see.... I asked the contractor how I was supposed to know where to tell him to open the ceiling? Most of the good contractors around here will call and ask if they can start setting "Cuts", but leave the uncut, main areas open before inspection and most inspectors will agree to it. You get a much thorough inspection looking up from the ground, following pipe runs, wiring, ducts, etc., than spot checking areas with a flashlight and your head poked up the grid.........


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Meeting with him again Monday, let you know how it goes.


Same gentleman came out today and my two inspections went without a hitch. After the sign-offs we chatted about working in Miami twenty years ago for a good bit. Nice guy, ex-contractor.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

So.......... did he climb the ladder or not?

Enquiring Minds want to know!


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

I once had a final roofing inspection at an 80yr old retired smoke-jumpers house, there was a ladder sitting on the front lawn, (our policy is to inspect just from the eave), I explained that to him and he looked at me w/ a puzzled look and repied, "Well, how the he77 are ya gonna inspect my dalm roof!", needless to say, I did get on the roof for the inspection. I find it nearly impossable to not get on the roof or in a lift for inspections, I would say I do all the time, every-time, but would probably get in trouble if anyone found out, so I won't say if I do or dont.  :twisted:


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				480sparky said:
			
		

> So.......... did he climb the ladder or not?Enquiring Minds want to know!


Welcome to the BB 480. No need, I had the ceiling open.


----------



## karmann33 (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

We climb ladders as long as they're rated for a fat boy. As long as the contractor provides me or my staff a way to look at the work to be inspected we'll do the inspection.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

"We climb ladders as long as they're rated for a fat boy."

Hey! I resemble that remark!  :lol:


----------



## Batwood (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Were the ceiling tiles pulled out for the rough-in? You should have had the above ceiling rough-in inspected before the tiles were placed back in. You also should have asked the inspector if you could place back the ceiling tiles and provide a ladder for the inspection before you covered everything up.

For me it would depend on the size of the area being inspected, there might be obstacles like duct work that block the line of sight for the areas that need to be inspected.

Construction or work for which a permit is required shall be subject to inspection by the building official and such construction or work shall remain accessible and exposed for inspection purposes until approved.

 :cry:


----------



## karmann33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> "We climb ladders as long as they're rated for a fat boy."Hey! I resemble that remark!  :lol:


Me too. That's why I put it that way. Anytime I climb a ladder I have to check and see what it's rated for before I climb on it. Only rated for 225 lbs wwon't work for me.


----------



## Heaven (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Inspector won't climb the ladder.

Being cautious not to run afoul of OSHA standards.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 4, 2011)

The Contractor is required to supply the ladders. They must be rated for weight of my inspectors and if its not or the ladder is too short it puts my inspector at risk.....he is prohibited from using it. Safety of my guys is my major concern before worrying about the inspection.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Paul.........always great to have a new voice on board.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Paul

How did you find us??

I know one inspector that will not walk in mud


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 4, 2011)

Paul Abernathy,

Greetings and welcome, may I take this opportunity to say this is a distinctive honor to have your presence among us.

Francis


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 4, 2011)

Greetings Paul. I have a supervisor that won't go in the crawl or the mud. LoL.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank Francis, The honor is all mine sir.

To kinda tell CDA how I found you all here is really due to my smartphone. I of course have a lot of apps like everyone else might have and in looking for more I typed in "Building Codes" and well guess what, you all popped up. I then noticed a few faces that I have spoken with over the years or who have attended my seminars before and I said...these are my people, guys i can relate to so heck yes I am going to join. This looks like a great message forum and it is dedicated to helping people....that's what I'm all about so I look forward to joining in as my time permits.

On a side note...Francis I am now the Co-Chairman of the educational committee with the VBCOA so I would like to speak with you on what your Region wants in the way of education so I can make sure we bring it to you. also we are having a training event for Region 5 titled "Grounding and Bonding" in January and I wanted to make sure you are aware of it and the door is always open if you would like to attend as well as anyone else in your Region. Anyway, thanks for the welcome and hopefully I can assist some of you along the way and hopefully you all can assist me as well.

Thanks Guys and God Bless !


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 4, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Greetings Paul. I have a supervisor that won't go in the crawl or the mud. LoL.


That supervisor needs to retire....lol....I would not ask any of my guys to do anything I would not do...so if they go in the mud...I go in the mud !


----------



## Alias (Dec 5, 2011)

I climb ladders and crawl under buildings.   There are days when the back hurts and I still climb that ladder, it's in my job description.

 I walk roofs but on the flip side, the county doesn't, their choice.  The local contractors are good about providing good sturdy ladders, height appropriate for the inspection.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2011)

"Thanks Guys and God Bless !"

Don't forget the female contributers, there are a few here.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Thanks Guys and God Bless !"Don't the female contributers, there are a few here.


So as not to confuse - You left out the forget part of: "don't 'forget' the female contributors."


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks GBH


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 5, 2011)

Paul got it right; consider God is a She.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Dec 5, 2011)

Admittedly, I refused to climb a ladder last week. I just returned to work from spinal fusion and was not comfortable with the height yet. Otherwise, I go out of my way to get to the inspection. I have had some contractors tell me that for insurance reasons, I can not use their ladders, and I tell them to wait outside and I use them anyway. This is a samll community and we all work together and get along.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 5, 2011)

Greetings all,

Well I've been known to climb ladders for contractors that don't have an ATTITUDE! So it just depends. I was a contractor for a lot of years. When I started in the inspection business my boss at the time gave me some sound advice. "Just treat the contractors etc. the way you would have wanted to be treated." That's the way I handle it. Works pretty well most of the time except for the C.A.V.E. men (Citizens Against Virtually Everything)

BSSTG


----------



## PORTEOUS (Dec 6, 2011)

Should've seen the look on the concrete guys faces when I climbed the 12' formed wall and started walking it for inspection!


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I climb ladders until I get another one like the last one about a year ago. It looked like it was 500 feet tall standing from the ground looking up... Probably 20 maybe 30 feet. Don't know but all I know is I climbed that one and I wil NEVER climb another one like it!!

I had to go change my underwear afterwards. Not because I soiled them but because I was sucking air from the lower region!! Soooo as someone else stated.. it's time to retire! Okay you talked me into it!!! The last day of June 2012 will be my last day as a BO.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Well I climb ladders until I get another one like the last one about a year ago. It looked like it was 500 feet tall standing from the ground looking up... Probably 20 maybe 30 feet. Don't know but all I know is I climbed that one and I wil NEVER climb another one like it!!I had to go change my underwear afterwards. Not because I soiled them but because I was sucking air from the lower region!! Soooo as someone else stated.. it's time to retire! Okay you talked me into it!!! The last day of June 2012 will be my last day as a BO.


Your just playing around right? Mule's never go out to pasture.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2011)

"Mule's never go out to pasture."

Nope, just to the glue factory...... :devil


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 6, 2011)

May retirement bring sunshine in your live http://www.tngenweb.org/campbell/hist-bogan/mules.html''>http://www.tngenweb.org/campbell/hist-bogan/mules.html' rel="external nofollow">

http://www.tngenweb.org/campbell/hist-bogan/mules.html


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys better be careful! The next steak you eat may be that of a mule!  

Or the next time your choppin on those mountain oysters you better think about it.....these could be Mules!!!! :cheers


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread is going downhill quick!

BS


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2011)

sORRY... MY BAD!


----------



## north star (Dec 6, 2011)

*& & & &*

Mule,

Were you kidding about retirement next June 30?

*& & & &*


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope! Not kidding.  I'll turn 62 in July of 2012 and I want to get as much SS as I can!  

I plan on doing plan review and consulting work though. I want to be one of those guys that goes in and argues.... I mean discusses code issues with plan reviewers and BO's for clients. I have a son that is a building superintendent and one of his subdivisions is in a smaller AHJ. He is always calling me and saying....Dad can they write me a red tag on that? I always say that they can write you a red tag on anything ..now if it legitimate.. that's a different ball game!    He'll go in and discuss things with the inspector and a lot of times they'll see it "his" way.  

Of course I have this forum to thank for a lot of the knowledge on things that I was unsure of!

Thanks guys and gals!!!!! You're the best!


----------



## north star (Dec 6, 2011)

*& & & &*

Well, as long as you stay on this forum and contribute regularly,

it might be a bad thing to retire and start raking in some cash.

On an aside issue... do you have any idea as to when the UT

of Arlington will be putting up their schedule for the annual

Building Officials Conference?

I'm needing some CEU's and I wasn't desiring to go to the

cold climate of Colorado in March to attend their upcoming

annual classes.....In my older years,  my blood has started

to thicken, and the cold weather isn't as appealing as

the warmer climates.   

*& & & &*


----------



## Mule (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know when it will be posted on the web site but I have a list of tentative classes proposed. They are pretty much set in stone but still gathering information from other moderators. If you like I could send that info to you!

I do know that it will take place May 21st through May 25th 2012. Hope you can make it... I'll buy you lunch (I'm cheap though...lunch is part of the all day registrants)


----------



## GCtony (Dec 7, 2011)

So if a contractor expects his tradesmen to show up to a project with the proper tools and equipment in order to do his job, why is it that the same is not expected from the inspectors?  Our policy is not to lend out tools and equipment for people to do thier jobs that they are getting paid to do but we'll provide anything an insector asks in order to get that inspection. Just saying


----------



## princeofpen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll climb any height to get to where I've got to be.... as well crawl through and under where folks think I'll never go.  Inspection is just that... Inspecting every possible detail............ POP


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 7, 2011)

"POP"  Welcome aboard the "new" BCF!


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2011)

GCtony said:
			
		

> So if a contractor expects his tradesmen to show up to a project with the proper tools and equipment in order to do his job, why is it that the same is not expected from the inspectors? Our policy is not to lend out tools and equipment for people to do thier jobs that they are getting paid to do but we'll provide anything an insector asks in order to get that inspection. Just saying


   tony,

    i appreciate your attitude for what it is ,but the code requires the person requesting an inspection to provide the means. I was inspecting refrigerant lines 25 feet in the air the other day and the contractor provide the motorized lift. Should i have rented a lift to do this inspection per Tony? I had an electrical contractor from the big city compliment me on my lumber rack with the 24" warner extension ladder strapped on yesterday. He said that is the first time he had seen an inspector with that set up. I told him that sometimes you just have to go beyond the call of duty:mrgreen:


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 17, 2011)

Then you wont get the inspection. In Virginia the customer must provide specific items needed to conduct an inspection. No ladder when one is needed =no inspection....

Now we have things like testers and so on but things like ladders, harnesses where needed and so on...customer better have it covered....why...because my VCC says so.


----------



## ICE (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a contractor that I encounter quite often that weighs 460#.  He climbs ladders.  The other day, I told him that I couldn't use a ladder that he had just climbed.  He wondered why and said: "Hey, it held me."  I said: "That's the problem."


----------



## DAEngelhart (Jan 26, 2012)

We carry no ladders due to insurance reg's, but the same regs requires us to attend safety meetings that instruct us how to recognise a safe ladder that has been provided.


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2012)

DAEngelhart said:
			
		

> We carry no ladders due to insurance reg's, but the same regs requires us to attend safety meetings that instruct us how to recognise a safe ladder that has been provided.


Welcome to the forum DAEnglehart.


----------



## rnapier (Jan 27, 2012)

We climb safe ladders and go into attics and crawl spaces. The contractor needs to supply what ever is required for an inspection. The one exception is sloped roofs. In that case we observe and direct the contracor to take digital photographs and inspect by them.


----------

